# Game #81 (4/16): Phoenix Suns @ Los Angeles Lakers



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

*Lakers next game vs. Phoenix*

 

 Phoenix Suns (52-27) @ Los Angeles Lakers (43-37)



Date: Sunday, April 16th
Time: 12:30 pm​  
Starters​ <table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">B.Diaw </td><td align="center" valign="top">L.Barbosa </td><td align="center" valign="top">T.Thomas </td><td align="center" valign="top">S.Marion </td><td align="center" valign="top">B.Grant </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *13.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *12.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *11.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *21.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *2.6*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *6.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *2.7* </td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *4.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *11.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *2.2*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *6.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.443*</td><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.438*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *1.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.2*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">S. Parker</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Bryant</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Odom
</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Walton</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Brown</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *11.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *35.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *14.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *7.2*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *3.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *4.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *9.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *3.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *6.5*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *1.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *1.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *5.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *2.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> BPG *0.6*</td></tr></tbody> </table>​ 
Reserves​ <table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">J.Jones </td><td align="center" valign="top">E.House </td><td align="center" valign="top">N.Tskitishvili </td><td align="center" valign="top">P.Burke </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *9.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *9.8* </td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *2.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *3.4*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">B. Cook</td><td align="center" valign="top">D. George</td><td align="center" valign="top">S. Vujacic</td><td align="center" valign="top">A. Bynum</td> </tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td> </tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *7.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *6.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *3.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *1.6*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 

<table class="tablehead" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1"><tbody><tr class="stathead" align="center"><td colspan="16">Western Conference Standings
</td></tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"><td>
</td> <td align="left">
</td> <td width="40">W</td> <td width="40">L</td> <td width="40">PCT</td> <td width="40">GB</td> <td width="40">HM</td> <td width="40">RD</td> <td width="40">CONF</td> <td width="40">DIV</td> <td width="40">PF</td> <td width="40">PA</td> <td width="40">DIFF</td> <td width="40">STRK</td> <td width="40">L10</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">1</td> <td align="left">x-San Antonio</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 1--> <td>60</td> <td>19</td> <td>.759</td> <td>-</td> <td><nobr>33-7</nobr></td> <td><nobr>27-12</nobr></td> <td><nobr>39-10</nobr></td> <td><nobr>12-3</nobr></td> <td>95.3</td> <td>88.8</td> <td class="greenfont">+6.5</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">*2*</td> <td align="left">*y-Phoenix*</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 2--> <td>*52*</td> <td>*27*</td> <td>*.658*</td> <td>*8*</td> <td><nobr>*30-10*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*22-17*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*30-19*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*10-5*</nobr></td> <td>*108.6*</td> <td>*103.1*</td> <td class="greenfont">*+5.4*</td><td><nobr>*Lost 1*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*5-5*</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">3</td> <td align="left">y-Denver</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 3--> <td>44</td> <td>35</td> <td>.557</td> <td>16</td> <td><nobr>26-13</nobr></td> <td><nobr>18-22</nobr></td> <td><nobr>25-24</nobr></td> <td><nobr>10-5</nobr></td> <td>100.8</td> <td>100.2</td> <td class="greenfont">+0.6</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">4</td> <td align="left">x-Dallas</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 4--> <td>59</td> <td>21</td> <td>.738</td> <td>1 ½</td> <td><nobr>33-6</nobr></td> <td><nobr>26-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>36-14</nobr></td> <td><nobr>13-3</nobr></td> <td>99.4</td> <td>93.2</td> <td class="greenfont">+6.2</td><td><nobr>Lost 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">5</td> <td align="left">x-Memphis</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 5--> <td>46</td> <td>33</td> <td>.582</td> <td>14</td> <td><nobr>29-11</nobr></td> <td><nobr>17-22</nobr></td> <td><nobr>28-21</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-10</nobr></td> <td>91.9</td> <td>88.4</td> <td class="greenfont">+3.5</td><td><nobr>Won 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">6</td> <td align="left">x-LA Clippers</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 6--> <td>46</td> <td>33</td> <td>.582</td> <td>14</td> <td><nobr>27-13</nobr></td> <td><nobr>19-20</nobr></td> <td><nobr>26-23</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-9</nobr></td> <td>97.4</td> <td>95.6</td> <td class="greenfont">+1.7</td><td><nobr>Won 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">*7*</td> <td align="left">*LA Lakers*</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 7--> <td>*43*</td> <td>*37*</td> <td>*.538*</td> <td>*17 ½*</td> <td><nobr>*25-14*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*18-23*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*25-25*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*8-7*</nobr></td> <td>*99.1*</td> <td>*97.1*</td> <td class="greenfont">*+2.1*</td><td><nobr>*Won 3*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*7-3*</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">8</td> <td align="left">Sacramento</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 8--> <td>41</td> <td>38</td> <td>.519</td> <td>19</td> <td><nobr>25-14</nobr></td> <td><nobr>16-24</nobr></td> <td><nobr>27-22</nobr></td> <td><nobr>10-6</nobr></td> <td>98.7</td> <td>97.6</td> <td class="greenfont">+1.1</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td> </tr> <tr><td colspan="16">







</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">
</td> <td align="left">Utah</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 9--> <td>40</td> <td>39</td> <td>.506</td> <td>20</td> <td><nobr>21-19</nobr></td> <td><nobr>19-20</nobr></td> <td><nobr>25-24</nobr></td> <td><nobr>11-5</nobr></td> <td>92.3</td> <td>94.4</td> <td class="redfont">-2.2</td><td><nobr>Won 5</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-2</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">
</td> <td align="left">NO/Oklahoma City</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 10--> <td>38</td> <td>41</td> <td>.481</td> <td>22</td> <td><nobr>24-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>14-24</nobr></td> <td><nobr>25-24</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-9</nobr></td> <td>93.2</td> <td>95.1</td> <td class="redfont">-2.0</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">
</td> <td align="left">Houston</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 11--> <td>33</td> <td>46</td> <td>.418</td> <td>27</td> <td><nobr>15-24</nobr></td> <td><nobr>18-22</nobr></td> <td><nobr>18-31</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-13</nobr></td> <td>90.3</td> <td>91.8</td> <td class="redfont">-1.5</td><td><nobr>Lost 3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-7</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">
</td> <td align="left">Seattle</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 12--> <td>33</td> <td>46</td> <td>.418</td> <td>27</td> <td><nobr>21-19</nobr></td> <td><nobr>12-27</nobr></td> <td><nobr>18-31</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-6</nobr></td> <td>102.3</td> <td>105.7</td> <td class="redfont">-3.4</td><td><nobr>Lost 3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">
</td> <td align="left">Minnesota</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 13--> <td>33</td> <td>47</td> <td>.413</td> <td>27 ½</td> <td><nobr>24-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-32</nobr></td> <td><nobr>20-30</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-10</nobr></td> <td>91.8</td> <td>93.4</td> <td class="redfont">-1.6</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">
</td> <td align="left">Golden State</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 14--> <td>32</td> <td>47</td> <td>.405</td> <td>28</td> <td><nobr>20-20</nobr></td> <td><nobr>12-27</nobr></td> <td><nobr>17-32</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-12</nobr></td> <td>98.7</td> <td>100.3</td> <td class="redfont">-1.6</td><td><nobr>Won 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-8</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">
</td> <td align="left">Portland</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 15--> <td>21</td> <td>58</td> <td>.266</td> <td>39</td> <td><nobr>15-24</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-34</nobr></td> <td><nobr>10-39</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-13</nobr></td> <td>89.0</td> <td>98.4</td> <td class="redfont">-9.4</td><td><nobr>Lost 5</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-9</nobr></td></tr></tbody></table>

 The magic number to make the Playoffs:
 *1*

 Remaining Games

April 19th - vs.







- FSN​
<!-- / message --><!-- sig --> 


Looks like both Nash and Raja Bell will NOT play.
Good news.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Lakers next game vs. Phoenix*

WHAAAAAAAT?!

I'm not sure if this is good news or not. If the Lakers beat a Nash-led Suns team, it would almost assure him the MVP.

However, if we lose to a Nash-less Suns team...we're in trouble. Those SNEAKY SUNS!!!

GO LAKERS! Take em down and let's get 45 wins!!!!


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Lakers next game vs. Phoenix*

It would be even better news if Nash wont play at all during the first round. :laugh:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Lakers next game vs. Phoenix*

I actually wanted Nash and Bell to play just to get one more shot at the Nash-led Suns and see if we can beat them, because if we could, it would give LA huge momentum. But whatever, I just want them to win and clinch already.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

So if the Lakers win they lock up a playoff seed and Nash wins MVP.
If the Lakers lose then Kobe probably passes Nash in the voting but the Lakers could still miss the playoffs.


----------



## TwiBlueG35 (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: Lakers next game vs. Phoenix*

That cocky Raja Bell is not playing? Yeah go hide since Nash is not there to protect. Kobe will embarass him if he could play.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Is it for sure Steve Nash isn't playing, then? :frown:

If so, Phoenix may as well just concede the game and let both teams get some rest before the Playoffs.

Laurie


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

It should be noted that the Lakers almost always play like **** on Sunday games on ABC.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: Lakers next game vs. Phoenix*



TwiBlueG35 said:


> That cocky Raja Bell is not playing? Yeah go hide since Nash is not there to protect. Kobe will embarass him if he could play.


Raja's tough; he deserves to be cocky. And how does Nash protect him? Nash is a truly fine point guard, but he doesn't protect/defend anybody :laugh:

Laurie


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Even if we lose our last two games we can make it, as long as the Kings lose 2 of their last three or the Jazz lose on of their last three ( GS, DAL, SA).


----------



## mattematikz (Nov 30, 2005)

are nash and bell really injured? i'm thinkin since theyre already a lock for the number 2 spot, suns are just resting them up for the playoffs. this seeding placement really needs to be changed.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: Lakers next game vs. Phoenix*



endora60 said:


> Raja's tough; he deserves to be cocky. And how does Nash protect him? Nash is a truly fine point guard, but he doesn't protect/defend anybody :laugh:
> 
> Laurie


 I think he meant, that Nash was the reason the Suns are winning, and that's the only way that Raja should be talking because his D against Kobe was terrible and Nash saved him by winning the game.(Well the bench did)


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

mattematikz said:


> are nash and bell really injured? i'm thinkin since theyre already a lock for the number 2 spot, suns are just resting them up for the playoffs. this seeding placement really needs to be changed.


They're just resting them, I think. Nash has looked like death not even warmed up this last month or so; he's exhausted and running on guts at this point. Four days off before the start of the Playoffs may give him the boost he needs to survive the first round.

Laurie


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Habe you guys notice that the know the Lakers have had an OVERTIME game the night before each and EVERY Suns game this season?

Guess what? The Suns have had a day of rest before facing the Lakers each and EVERY game.

Hopefully the Lakers take this game tomorrow.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

Brian Grant meets Kwame Brown :biggrin:


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

NOODLESTYLE said:


> Brian Grant meets Kwame Brown :biggrin:


Of all the players I've felt sorry for over the years for one reason or another, Brian Grant tops my list.

...and Kwame's going to slaughter him.

Laurie


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Lakers better show something, aint this who they potentially might meet in the playoffs???


and stop their damn pick n roll, BUT ESPECIALLY CONTAIN THEIR 3PT SHOOTING

thats all the suns ****ing try to do that shtis annoying they shoot a 3 whenever they get a chance


**** if they can keep their 3 pt makes the Lakers can win 



:cheers:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Game 81 for MR. 81 himself. This is going to be a good game. I hope Kobe goe's off for 70 points.

Let's Go Lakers!!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Its not official is it? I thought Nash said he'll see how he feels Sunday.

I hope he plays 20+ minutes 'cause I have tickets to this damn game.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

endora60 said:


> Of all the players I've felt sorry for over the years for one reason or another, Brian Grant tops my list.
> 
> ...and *Kwame's going to slaughter him.*
> 
> Laurie


If anyone said that during all star break... They'd think your crazy ... But now that Kwame isnt a bust ...It might be true


----------



## TwiBlueG35 (Jan 24, 2006)

Oh man Kings are leading Denver by 25pts in the fourth quarter, so Kings will win tonight. Now it is Lakers' turn being pushed to the cliff. Kings has the remaining two home games, against Hornets and Sonics, which I think are relatively easier to beat. Lakers also has two home games, but one of them is against the Suns. Tomorrow is the key game for Lakers. I hate Sacramento Kings.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*Lakers can match up better now but may still lose this game.*

Phil puting Walton in the starting lineup will help out with the Bell and Marion situation. Odom always slides to the paint on transistion which leaves players like Bell and James open, and Marion compeletly dominates Cook on the glass. With Walton at the 3 and Odom at the 4, Walton will now have the shooter in transition D while Odom can have Marion who is usauly in the paint; limiting Marion's offensive rebounding. The only remaining match up problems right now is at center especially if Diaw is at center becuase he can do to many things on the floor and Kwame has not been great with transition D. The other and most important problem is Barbosa and House. Smush simply cannot handle penatrating and screen shooting guards. Sasha is usaully able to handle and fustrate guards like that (Tony Parker and Mike Bibby) but has never been able to get under Barbosa and House's skin because of the offensive style the Suns play. After a while of over playing the Sun's guards, Sasha eventually gets tired and then starts playing defense like Smush (Going under screens, reaching ect.). That's when the Lakers are screwed and the Sun's begin to pull away because of the Lakers' guard depth or lack there of. 

Beating The Suns (A little Baskestball Lesson)

*Imposing Will:*
It's said that the Sun's are the best at forcing teams to play their run style. That's false. The Suns' style is just simply addictive. Most teams want to run and playing against a team that takes quick shots will cause most opposing players to follow out of impulse. For the Lakers to win they have to impose their will on the game. The Spurs impose their will on games (And on the Suns) by physical defense. They make teams work for their shots eventually wearing them out. The Lakers do not have a physical presence nor reputation officiating to help accomplish this so discipline is what has to take affect. 

*Offense:*
First, the Lakers needs to run their offense on every possession; even during transition!!. While in their offense it is best to start in the post and work from there. They must make four or more passes in their offense *before every shot*!!! And finally, always look for a layup or a high percentage score. This style will always play in the favor against the Suns because 1. Running the offense on every possession immediately slows down the game. 2. Taking close shots will limit the Suns fast transistion because the Suns are best at getting rebounds off of missed _jumpers_. 3. Starting at the post in the offense and then finishing at the post will exploit the Suns lack of paint depth and 4. Playing 'Jerry Sloan' style of four passes before a shot will make the Suns have no choice but to play defense and that will make the Suns wear down and eventually have severe defensive (and sometimes offensive) lapses.

*Defense:*
As far as the Suns' offense, the good news is that if the Lakers run their _'offense'_ right, it should eliminate the Suns transition completely* so only half-court becomes an issue. In Half-court, the Suns like to use screens and picks to gets mismatches for a paint score or an easy jumper. Since forcing through screens to keep up with a guard is not always successive, It's best to always have a secondary defender ready to pick up the player with the ball after a pick. This will work if everybody on defense assumes a pass to an open man. For example (This can get comfusing); lets say that Smush is on Nash, Kobe is on Bell, Walton is on Jones, and Odom is on Marion. The Suns come up the court; Nash gets a pick from Marion and Smush gets caught by the pick. Odom comes out on Nash and then quickly goes back to Marion before he has an open lane..,but Walton already rotated to the paint to meet Marion assuming that Odom will either stay with Nash or not be fast enough to get back with Marion so now Jones is wide open. Marion recieves the ball and then quickly passes to Jones for a score. Even though the Suns scored, that was not a bad defensive rotation, it was just _unfinished_ -this is where 'assuming the open man' comes in. When Jones is left open, Kobe (If closest) will be the one to rotate from Bell to Jones but most of the time this rotation only starts when Marion already has the ball which is too late! Kobe should have rotated immediately after Walton started to leave his man. Then the player closest to Kobe's open man should rotate over regardless of where the ball is or where it's going, and so on and so forth. By then Smush will have recoved from the pick and be back on Nash and the Offense has to start all over again - wearing the team out. Everybody needs to be on the same page! If Barbosa plays the point, penatration becomes the Suns' best asset. This is where the Lakers should use the 3-2 zone every now then. Unlike the 2-3 zone, the 3-2 zone stops penatration and focuses on the perimeter. And like all zones, the Lakers must use it sparring so that the Suns do not come up with a way to brake down the zone. AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST:: *DO NOT ATTEMPT A HALF COURT TRAP!!!!!* The Suns are too good on offense and traping ALWAYS leaves a man open turning a regular play into a fast brake where the Suns are flawless. 

*note. there is no set way of stopping the Suns during transition so alway look to eliminate their chance to run.

*So lets review.....*

Offense:
1. Always run the Triangle (a set offense)
2. Start at the post and try to end in the paint
3. Makes as many passes as possible before a score

Defense: (If Offense is run right)
1. Always 'assume the open' and rotate regardless the situation
2. Use the *3-2* zone and rotate with in the zone to slow down penatration.
3. DO NOT TRAP IN THE BACK COURT

If this is followed to perfection the Lakers can actually sweep the series!!! (Yeah, I'm crazy)


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Lakermike05 said:


> If anyone said that during all star break... They'd think your crazy ... But now that Kwame isnt a bust ...It might be true


They more or less _did_ say it, as I recall. On this forum, when I said Kwame would be something special if given time and some gentling.

Laurie


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

The Kings owned the Nuggets tonight, tommorow is a must win if the Lakers want to avoid the Spurs in the 1st rd. :boohoo:


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

TwiBlueG35 said:


> Oh man Kings are leading Denver by 25pts in the fourth quarter, so Kings will win tonight.


So much for my poor Jazz.  

All the stupid Nuggets had to do was win this. Carmelo Anthony is a lump.

Laurie


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

The Jazz is just missing that effective scorer that create his own dribble. Now that they won't be in the playoffs, they have a good chance of drafting a scorer to fulfill that position. I'm thinking their going to draft JJ Reddick, he'll fit right in with Utah and their fans. :biggrin:


endora60 said:


> So much for my poor Jazz.
> 
> All the stupid Nuggets had to do was win this. Carmelo Anthony is a lump.
> 
> Laurie


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

NOODLESTYLE said:


> The Kings owned the Nuggets tonight, tommorow is a must win if the Lakers want to avoid the Spurs in the 1st rd. :boohoo:


Minus Nash and Marion, tomorrow night's a gimme for LA.

Laurie


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Mamba goes for the century mark, and solidifies MVP? hehe, I would love it.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

endora60 said:


> Minus Nash and Marion, tomorrow night's a gimme for LA.
> 
> Laurie


 jinx it and die....


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

endora60 said:


> Minus Nash and Marion, tomorrow night's a gimme for LA.
> 
> Laurie


i dont know when the last time was the lakers had a gimme....that said we lose by 10


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to The One again.


Damn...


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Why aren't Bell and Nash playing?


----------



## Sacramental (Mar 12, 2006)

*Baiting is against bbb.net rules, continue and face the consequences...*


----------



## Sacramental (Mar 12, 2006)

*Baiting is against bbb.net rules, continue and face the consequences...*


----------



## CSILASVEGAS (Jan 14, 2006)

interesting note.. lakers are actually the second hottest team in the west with a 7-3 record in their last 10 only behind the jazz who are 8-2! hahahaha!!!!


----------



## Jethro (Feb 13, 2006)

Sacramental said:


> *edit*


Are you drunk, or just stupid?


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

endora60 said:


> They more or less _did_ say it, as I recall. On this forum, when I said Kwame would be something special if given time and some gentling.
> 
> Laurie


Hell yes. See my sig for evidence!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Im actually confident for todays game, Nash or no Nash . Laker have proven to me that they have turned the corner and are peaking... Kwame has proved to me that he is not a bust and Lamar has proved the he is an all star. Go lakers! 


PS. Lakers havent worn their throwback jereseys at all this year


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

madskillz1_99 said:


> Hell yes. See my sig for evidence!


I should 'light myself on fire'. 2 months ago I said that Kwame should by the face of the Ebay logo because he was just a bit "IT" for most of the season.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Almost game time. :banana:


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to The One again.





Shadyballa8D13 said:


> Damn...


I got that when I tried to rep The One too. :frown:

Laurie


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

23AJ said:


> Almost game time. :banana:



:banana:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow...Lakers winning 16-1 right now. Incredible start by them!


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

DUNK THE BALL KWAME!!!

That is the only thing holding us back from an NBA title right now! lol. But seriously, dunk the ball!


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Sasha needs to improve his shot badly...he's bricked 3 in a row.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

We're playing good ball right now, We're spanking em ...keep it up guys!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Plz dont tell me Kwames hurt...Come back Kwame!


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Anyone else wonder why Kwame doesn't dunk? Even when he makes a layup i find myself thinking he could have easily dunked. He's young, he should enjoy dunking!!


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

steal, layup, + foul made awesome play!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

damn Kwame Brown gets deep deep deep position in the post, and he needs to start finishing 

a little better....especially come playoff time...he either fumbles it away...or he misses easy

layups...or he needs to start dunking or something.....


HE ALWAYS GET GREAT POSITION


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

ok, so we're in the playoffs. Now if Sac looses tonight, we will lock up the 7th seed. 

Way to take care of business guys, those damn Jazz just won't go away.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This is ****ing pathetic. Hell, I wouldn't be surprised if we lose this game.

Smush Parker and Luke Walton are embarrassments. They're just standing around and aren't playing any defense and haven't been since we got that big lead.

Now, nobody is guarding anyone, people are sitting around on both ends of the floor and Phoenix has cut it to 13.

The momentum in this game got turned when they stopped calling fouls when Kobe was driving to the basket. He should have about 10 or 12 for FTAs in this game. There was one where the Suns basically just raped him on the baseline that I couldn't believe wasn't called, considering the ref was right there.

How many layups have we missed in this game? It's horrific. We have missed 15 or 16 for sure.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

If Kwame knew how to finish, he would challenge for a spot on the All-Star team. I mean that. He just has horrible touch around the playoffs. Does anyone else agree that we should want to play the Suns rather than the Spurs? According to the regular season, the Spurs are the better matchup. But you know how things change come playoff time. SA's defense is going to be near impossible to break through. Phoenix will still be a bad defensive team in May. If we can control the tempo and contest jump shots (neither of which we have done against the Suns except for today), then a round 1 series win is very attainable.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

DG is a moron.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Yay, we may rejoice. The playoffs are here. I am very, very happy right now.

peace


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Lakers back in the playoffs people........... Im in a happy mood! Lakers in the playoffs baby!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

yeah im happy their in too, oh man i think Kwame needs to step it up a notch and wow 

with Kobe ...Lamar.....recently....the Lakers may be able to surprise some people...BUT THEY NEED

TO PLAY WITH INTENSITY!!!

and yeah who knows why Kwame doesnt finish and he always tries cheap layups that he usually 

misses...maybe he has small hands????


like i said before, HE ALWAYS GETS SUCH GREAT POSITION if he could only finish 

and Lamar better play like he did these playoffs like he did with the Heat a couple years ago

GO LAKERS , GO CLIPPERS!!!! both teams in!!!


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

damn, I almost jinxed it. whew...playoffs here we come


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

I wish BOTH the Clippers and Lakers get through the first round....so they could face in the second. Man, that would be great, 7 games at Staples Center.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> *This is ****ing pathetic. Hell, I wouldn't be surprised if we lose this game.
> 
> Smush Parker and Luke Walton are embarrassments. They're just standing around and aren't playing any defense and haven't been since we got that big lead.*
> 
> ...


God... Just SHUT THE **** UP already... i hate how ur so negative....

..unless ur trying to anti-jinx... in that case, keep up the good work


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> *This is ****ing pathetic. Hell, I wouldn't be surprised if we lose this game.
> 
> Smush Parker and Luke Walton are embarrassments. They're just standing around and aren't playing any defense and haven't been since we got that big lead.*
> 
> ...


God... Just SHUT THE **** UP already... i hate how ur so negative....

..unless ur trying to anti-jinx... in that case, keep up the good work


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Lakermike05 said:


> We're playing good ball right now, We're spanking em ...keep it up guys!


It's no fun spanking somebody who clearly doesn't care he's getting spanked (unless you're into that sort of thing). The Suns didn't need or want this game; if they had, Nash would've been on the court. Phoenix was putting in required time, that's all. They took the spanking, and now they're on their way home, not even having noticed it happened.

Laurie


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

What a blow out. hey, " I WANT TACO! I WANT TACO!" I really want some free tacos, so jealous. lol.
Cool, we will see LAL back in the playoffs, it's been a long time since both LA teams are in the playoff.
Congratulation!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Welcome back to the playoffs LA!


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

endora60 said:


> It's no fun spanking somebody who clearly doesn't care he's getting spanked (unless you're into that sort of thing). The Suns didn't need or want this game; if they had, Nash would've been on the court. Phoenix was putting in required time, that's all. They took the spanking, and now they're on their way home, not even having noticed it happened.
> 
> Laurie


Don't be upset that the Lakers are playing well as of late. Better luck next time for the Jazz. :boohoo:


----------



## TwiBlueG35 (Jan 24, 2006)

Wow we are finally in. I was wrong earier, Lakers might be better off playing against the Suns instead of the Spurs. One more win before the playoff to secure the seventh seat.


----------



## laker girl (Jan 29, 2006)

YEEEEEEES Playoff bound. The "I want taco" was hilarious. :banana:


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Teezy said:


> God... Just SHUT THE **** UP already... i hate how ur so negative....
> 
> ..unless ur trying to anti-jinx... in that case, keep up the good work


ditto.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Playoff baby! here we come!! But seem like The One get suspended? someone can tell me why?


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

nguyen_milan said:


> Playoff baby! here we come!! But seem like The One get suspended? someone can tell me why?


 
Lost a bet.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Teezy said:


> God... Just SHUT THE **** UP already... i hate how ur so negative....
> 
> ..unless ur trying to anti-jinx... in that case, keep up the good work


When have I ever not tried the anti-jynx?

As soon as I made that post, we pulled back up to like 17.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Damian is the lord of the anti-jynx. IMO, he is deserving of the tacos.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

The One said:


> Lost a bet.


LOL im glad u ok :biggrin: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Damian is the lord of the anti-jynx. IMO, he is deserving of the tacos.


 TACOS FOR DAMIAN!


----------



## Sacramental (Mar 12, 2006)

lmao. lol dam. calm down laker fans wtf are u so excited about? you beat a team without their MVP and they weren't even trying to win lol. you actually should of beat them by 40. so yeah, calm down cuz yer going fishing in 4 games.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

upsanddowns said:


> Don't be upset that the Lakers are playing well as of late. Better luck next time for the Jazz. :boohoo:


Well, thank you for the kindness, I'm sure, but I've been a Lakers fan since the day Karl Malone signed with them. I stayed even after he left, and I'm cheering for the Lakers all through the Playoffs.

Laurie


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Sacramental said:


> lmao. lol dam. calm down laker fans wtf are u so excited about? you beat a team without their MVP and they weren't even trying to win lol. you actually should of beat them by 40. so yeah, calm down cuz yer going fishing in 4 games.


Perhaps. Stranger things have happened. I wouldn't bet money on it if I were you, though; Kobe looks absolutely determined, and he's the one player in the game today who can create success through sheer force of will.

Good luck to your Kings--but I'm betting y'all will find the Spurs tougher to take than the Suns will be for the Lakers. Ron-Ron will be fishing long before Kobe is.

Laurie


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

I want tacos.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Sacramental said:


> lmao. lol dam. calm down laker fans wtf are u so excited about? you beat a team without their MVP and they weren't even trying to win lol. you actually should of beat them by 40. so yeah, calm down cuz yer going fishing in 4 games.


lmao, even in a rebuilding year the Kings still won't end up with a better record than the Lakers.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Sacramental said:


> lmao. lol dam. calm down laker fans wtf are u so excited about? you beat a team without their MVP and they weren't even trying to win lol. you actually should of beat them by 40. so yeah, calm down cuz yer going fishing in 4 games.


You're an idiot. We could of cared less who we beat today. We are excited because the Lakers are actually making the playoffs this year. And don't expect your Kings to do so well either...I expect the Spurs to go 4-1.


----------

